# Burstner argos 747 - Wanted



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I am in the market for a late model Burstner argos 747, if anybody knows of a good one please let me know.


Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Andrew,

Saw one on the RS used stock list earlier today here.

Just try not to get too distracted by all the other lovely stuff on there 8O 8O .

Regards,
John


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Any idea of year? And spec?


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I was thinking of of 2009 onwards, 

I just missed a very good clean 747 at Oak Tree Motorhomes only 10 days ago, I would take pretty much any spec,

Thanks

Andrew


----------

